# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร วิทยุส่งสัญญาณ วอคกี้ทอคกี้

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสาร ยี่ห้อ ADI รุ่น AF-18 ซื้อมาตั้งแต่ปี 2012 สภาพ 50% ใช้งานได้ดี มีเสาอากาศ 3 เสาให้ เสาสั้นส่งสัญญาณได้ 50-100 เมตร เสากลาง 100-200 เมตร และเสายาวได้ไกลถึง 1 km หรือมากกว่านั้น ราคา 1,000 บาท ส่งฟรี Ems สอบถามเพิ่มได้ในช่องแชท หรือแอดไลน์ id: happytjmall  โทร.097-242-9403

----------

